# My acl collection



## Ralph (Sep 2, 2013)

Well it's not much of a collection at this point, but they sure do display nicely!



























 I have a bunch of the xtra's if anyone is interested in trading for other acl's. They were a soda company out of Wolcott ct. Thanks for looking!


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2013)

You're off to a good start Ralph, I may have a few acl's I can send your way. I'll check and get back to you... Jim


----------



## toms sc (Sep 2, 2013)

nice acls


----------



## Ralph (Sep 2, 2013)

Jim, That would be awesome of you, I'd appreciate it greatly! Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## ORE552 (Sep 3, 2013)

You have some cool one's there-I always liked the Bubble Up but never drank one/heard of one until I started collecting bottles.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice display. Always liked the large size bottles.  Thanks for sharing. 
 Send me your mailing address so I can send something your way.
 You might also want to expand your Antique Bottles membership info to include your interests.  Just a thought.
 [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## reach44 (Sep 4, 2013)

The bubble up is a sweet one.


----------

